# elk meatballs



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

1 pound elk burger, 1 pound hot italian ground sausage, throw in a large mixing bowl and add 2 eggs, 1/4 cup of milk, 2 packages of spaghetti seasoning, 1/4 cup parsley, 1 cup italian bread crumbs, 1/4 cup parmesan cheese. Mix well with hands. Roll a meatball and add a little cube of mozzarella in the middle of each meatball. Cook in crockpot on high with a couple cans of pasta sauce for 2 and a half hours. Pretty dang good!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

oh boy

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks good, thanks for the recipe


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks and sounds awesome. I will have to try and make them. :mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks and sounds great. Best of all... EASY! I gotta try it


----------

